
Can a keto diet reverse diabetes? - gpalayer
https://nutrita.app/keto-diet-reverse-diabetes/
======
foxyv
If you want to reverse diabetes you need at least some fasting. Keto can do a
heck of a lot to help, however the incretin effect will cause insulin levels
to increase during mealtimes sabotaging the necessary reduction in insulin
resistance for your liver and pancreas.

Dr. Jason Fung, a kidney specialist, runs an intensive dietary management
program in Canada and has written a book called "The Diabetes Code" that
describes the methods they use to reverse Type 2. I would recommend that
anyone with Type 2 diabetes read at least that book and maybe also his other
book called "The Obesity Code."

~~~
raphaels7
Hi foxyv, I'm the co-founder of Nutrita and wanted to say your comment is spot
on. Dr.Fung and his IDM clinic are getting amazing results. We're big fans of
theirs

------
lucas_membrane
'Reverse' is quite a strong term to use in this context. I do not find
'reverse' in the medical dictionary, but when medical articles talk about
reversing alzheimer's, for example, that means undoing the damage that it has
already done to the central nervous system. Can a keto diet undo the damage
that diabetes has already done to someone's blood vessels, nerves, eyes,
kidneys, etc? Better verb for what diet can do for T2 diabetes would be
'treat' or 'control;' If 'reverse' means something more than 'treat' or
'control', what is the bonus extra? Is there any reason to think that
additional damage does not accumulate atop that previously done when blood
glucose increases because treatment is discontinued or control by diet is
otherwise insufficient.

~~~
karmakaze
I see what you mean but I didn't have a problem with the non-technical usage
of 'reverse' taking it to mean 'reverse the progression' of type-2 diabetes.
Perhaps 'neutralize' would be a better choice.

------
chrisfinne
[https://www.reddit.com/r/keto](https://www.reddit.com/r/keto) has 910,000
subscribers who will give you mountains of anecdotal evidence backed up by
their lab work and tales of their doctor's astonishment.

If you aren't a DIY type, this medical services startup doing it
professionally... [https://www.virtahealth.com/](https://www.virtahealth.com/)

Keto's not for everyone and not everyone needs it, but a substantial about of
people in the sugar-addicted USA would benefit.

It solves a wide variety of seemingly unrelated issues from joints to plantar
fasciitis to skin problems.

------
pbedat
If you need a good source of real facts about nutrition, I highly recommend
nutritionfacts.org which is non profit and lead by a real expert in lifestyle
medicine.

Regarding this topic checkout [https://nutritionfacts.org/2016/11/22/how-a-
low-carb-diet-is...](https://nutritionfacts.org/2016/11/22/how-a-low-carb-
diet-is-metabolically-like-being-obese/)

How can a post that recommends bacon as a "healthy source of fat" be taken
serious, when the WHO is warning us about the carcinogenic effects of
processed meat?

~~~
splatt
Lol @ nutritionfacts.org.

That dude cherry picks studies just as much as the people he criticizes.

~~~
castle-bravo
You have to give Dr. Greger credit for the sheer volume of material he goes
through and how jam-packed his videos are with citations. He does a better job
at performing credibility than any other diet doctor out there.

